

Whats the best host for PHP - Facebook App? - manasnutcase

Hi,
We are using PHP with Yii Framework. Currently we are using MySQL but will also use a NoSQL database in the next application. For Facebook app, we need an SSL too. We have no experience in UNIX and System administration - dont want to take on much management work either. Can you suggest a good hosting service at cheap to test our app prototypes? Thanks.
======
Geee
Get Linode VPS and learn UNIX and system administration. They have great
documentation about how to get everything running.

~~~
manasnutcase
Thanks Gee. We are currently on Linode. But now Im experimenting with PHPFog.
Looks good so far.

